# 180sx/silvia FSM



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find one of these? I'm wanting to switch my analog climate control to the digital one. I've found a sticky on it on 240sxforums.com but the wire colours don't match up to the ones in my 1989 240. Has anyone ever installed one of these or knows a link that would help me out. Please someone help, this has been driving me crazy for the longest time!!!


----------

